# World's ugliest fish?



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2011)

Aw, no wonder it looks so sad! A blobfish


----------



## Caroline (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks a bit like my brother after going sea fisihing and only catching sea weed.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 12, 2011)

It's a deep sea fish, so appearance in the dark isn't too important! However, as one of many species threatened by non-selective fishing techniques, it has every right to look miserable.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 12, 2011)

wow, I wasn't expecting that  looks a bit like my ex! ( naughty I know)he he Sheena


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 12, 2011)

lol looks like a very old bald little person with a big nose bless it - can I have one please x


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 12, 2011)

I have to say my immediate reaction was "eeew"! I reckon it looks like a half melted jelly shark, I suppose it's mother loved it though. Are we really trawling that deep that we're catching these 'lovely' critturs now?


----------

